# My whizzer rat



## richtrix (Apr 27, 2011)

Finished this one up last summer, thought I'd share some pics. I runs and rides like a champ. About 35mph top speed with plenty of pulling power. I used the new clutch design from Joe in Taiwan and it works great, much better than the old slip belt clutch.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 27, 2011)

...that is a thing of beauty... I dig it man!


----------



## mason_man (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks Nice


----------



## militarymonark (May 2, 2011)

hows that clutch work any issues?


----------



## PCHiggin (May 3, 2011)

Looks cool,is the clutch centrifugal,like a minibike? is that a newer whizzer engine?

Pat


----------



## richtrix (May 4, 2011)

PCHiggin said:


> Looks cool,is the clutch centrifugal,like a minibike? is that a newer whizzer engine?
> 
> Pat




The clutch has a pressure plate w/disc. It operates like a manual dry clutch and works fine. The engine is a newer 05 kit engine that was slightly modified and it runs like a champ.


----------



## richtrix (May 4, 2011)

militarymonark said:


> hows that clutch work any issues?




Much better than the slip belt clutch. No problems so far.


----------



## StevieZ (May 5, 2011)

That is a really cool Whizzer.


----------



## Springer Tom (May 7, 2011)

Hey Richtrix, need some details: 1)What frame is that? 2)Where did you get the wheels, spokes and front drum brake? 3)What are you using for tires? Thanks


----------



## richtrix (May 7, 2011)

Springer Tom said:


> Hey Richtrix, need some details: 1)What frame is that? 2)Where did you get the wheels, spokes and front drum brake? 3)What are you using for tires? Thanks




Hi Tom,  The frame is a circa 1950 Roadmaster with a 41' Shelby shock-ease spring fork. The 120 spoke wheels and front brake came from Worksman Bicycles for around $300 new. The tires are new Electra balloon tires I got off ebay. I liked the Roadmaster frame because it has the rearward drop outs with chain adjusters. Hope this helps, Richie


----------



## charliechaindrive (Oct 1, 2011)

*awesom whiz!*

Neato bike dude! Ialways wanted a whizzer but the darned things always go for so much mony! I got a 50cc.     china  motor and it runs like a top but whizzers are still cooler


----------



## wordman5 (Jan 15, 2012)

Where'd the clutch come from? You mentioned Joe in Taiwan -- is there a website? Thanks!


----------



## richtrix (Jan 17, 2012)

He's an ebay seller....Here's one at auction now http://www.ebay.com/itm/new-clutch-...024?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item335d74d588


----------



## SuperFastJellyFish (Jan 18, 2012)

how do you like that fork. I was looking at them for my whizzer.


----------



## richtrix (Jan 19, 2012)

First of all I really like the look that's why I chose it. I haven't had any problems with it as far as performance and I weigh 220. It does flex some when riding over bumps in the road and it has a short travel so it's easy to bottom out even though I never really notice it. The fork tube was longer than the frame head tube so I had to make a spacer/coupling to make the head tube match the fork tube on my Roadmaster frame. This is something you might want to consider if you use the shockease fork.......Hope this helps


----------

